# Which would you do..



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im having a dilema. 

As you all know, we were planning on going to euro disney as our 'stop thinking about tx" holiday and to treat Holly. Due to loads of different things, we have used some of this money, cleared bills whatnot. 

Do I use whats left to pay for these blood tests I need done to find out if I can share again, or do I keep it and save it back up to holiday fund. 

If we use it, and they come back and say yes I can share, we will be saving back up for the £1100 for icsi. If we use it and it comes back that I cant share, we will be saving for the £5000 odd we need for icsi ourselves. 

Either way we need to save. And its unlikely we will get to euro disney while we are doing it. 

But am I the worst mummy in the world to want to do this? Holly doesnt know we were planning on going, but that doesnt make it any easier. 

Dh is saying use it, and we will save up and go later in the year, but Im not sure. 

Please help!
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Ohhhh tough one about Euro disney - think really only you can decide!!  try not to have to pay for those blood tests - only do so if really necessary!!  have you asked your NHS gynae for them yet??  if not do ask - I'd be surprised if they say no.
I have same problem with money - I need about £900 to use my blasts, which I want to use in Jan / Feb - but we haven't got a penny spare let alone that much, and no way if getting credit card increase  

Helen xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Kate my love, 

I read a post of yours earlier, and you were saying how much Holly is noticing others with brothers and sisters, and how she wants one too. If she doesn't know about Euro Disney, is it really going to hurt to use the money?!  I think if she were older, and understood she'd tell you to use it. There's always time for Euro Disney, and hopefully when you go you'll be taking your _two_ little cherubs!!! 

Lots of love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun. 

I would like to think Im doing it for her as well, having a brother or sister, but I would hate to think that Im being a selfish mummy by using it. I know it was the ivf money in the first place, but I had planned on treating her. 

Its not that we cant afford the blood tests but I want to get them done this month, and af is due anytime now, so it would have to be that money, then I could always put it back I suppose and like you say, take 2 children to disney. I think if i dont do the blood tests and try and get the tx started again I will regret it. But I suppose I am scared that i will have them done and then wont be able to share again. 

Helen, thank you for replying hun, I hope you get the money you need. I really do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

kate hun, save for the tx.

hopefully you can then go to disney with 2 or 3 children hey  
also i just asked brandon if he would prefer to go disneyland or TRY and have a baby sis/bro and he said he'd rather try and have a baby (and he totally understands that tx isnt a guarentee of having one)

hope this helps, a little bit of a childs insight.

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Than you hun. 

I just said to Holly would she rather go on holiday or try and have a baby, and she also said try and have a baby, cos I like baby sisters. And thats from a 4 year old.  

I hope she will understand. With any luck we wont have to use the money from the call we just had, but if we do I will try and do it with less guilt.

God this whole thing is one nightmare after another. 
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kate

Given the content of the other thread I think Holly would much prefer a brother or sister to Mickey Mouse!  (Buy her a disney dvd and pay for the blood tests!!  )

Axx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun! I think she would prefer a baby, but it was a horrible thing to think about. I know we can put the money back, but just the fact that I had decided this is what it was for, and now Im changing my mind. 

My little tinkerbell has a lot of disney stuff coming this xmas, and hopefully we will be going one day next year. 3 or more of us. 
xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Definitely _more_ of you honey!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kate i dont really know u hun although chat on the lucky 7 thread!

I know u would feel guilty about spending the money on blood tests etc but like Holly says she would love a brother or sister and like everyone else says u can take all your children to disney another time.

Sorry to also say and tell me to butt out - i know holly is 4 but does she understand why other kids at nursery/school have little brothers and sisters and she doesnt? I mean (not having got kids myself) is she old enough to understand about tx yet?

More than anything i pray u can egg share and u get another baby/babies of your own

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No she isnt quite old enough to understand the ins and out, its more of a case that we said mummys belly isnt working properly at the moment so we need the doctors to help us mix a baby! Its really hard to explain, they see everything so black and white!

No need to butt out hun! All opinions welcomed! I value what everyone on here says. 
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kate   (great name by the way!!) lol

Thats great that u have explained it to her that way - makes sense to me!!

I hope everything works out for u

Kate xx


----------

